# Sticky  GM Official dexos1 oil list as of 2/10/13



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is a link to the latest GM dexos oil lists. The last update was done as of 2/10/13. 

Link: GM dexos information center

What I find interesting is the inclusion of Castrol products, and of 5w-20. Still no Valvoline/Ashland products.

My recommendation is to stick with a 5w-30 dexos1 oil, especially if your Cruze is a LT/Eco/LTZ with the 1.4T.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Stickied. The link you gave is maintained and updated by GM so it should always be accurate. This is a good reference for the DIYers who want to ensure they use Dexos 1 certified oil.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been using the Quaker State Ultimate Durability. It has the dexos symbol on the bottle and seems to be a little less expensive than other brands. I can get it at Walmart for less than $21 for a 5 qt jug. I see it is on the GM list from the link above.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Interesting that Pennzoil Ultra isn't on the approved list.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

According to Valvoline their synpower oil is dexos approved Valvoline and the GM dexos Specification


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

rmass09 said:


> According to Valvoline their synpower oil is dexos approved Valvoline and the GM dexos Specification


Not quite. Valvoline is saying certain of their oils meet the specification. They explicitly say that their products that "meet specification" are not licensed. They likely do meet dexos1, but Valvoline does not support paying to have them licensed. So they are not "approved", ie, not licensed dexos1 oils. 

Valvoline makes some great products. It's up to you if you want to run Valvoline in your car.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I've been using the Quaker State Ultimate Durability. It has the dexos symbol on the bottle and seems to be a little less expensive than other brands. I can get it at Walmart for less than $21 for a 5 qt jug. I see it is on the GM list from the link above.


+1 - I've done 5 oil changes so far and that is the only oil I have used. FWIW, Menards has a sale going on this week for QS Ultimate for $4.99 a qt with a $2/qt rebate. Needless to say, I picked up another 10 qts.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

Sometimes it seems like we get more information than we need. Just look for any one of the three logos on the front of the bottle. That long list sort of becomes unnecessary.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So would a cruze owner get into trouble for using a oil such as Amsoil or RP? Since they are not on the list, would a dealership even be willing to put those two oils or other unlisted oils in the cruze or would they decline due to not wanting to be responsible for voiding the warranty?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> So would a cruze owner get into trouble for using a oil such as Amsoil or RP? Since they are not on the list, would a dealership even be willing to put those two oils or other unlisted oils in the cruze or would they decline due to not wanting to be responsible for voiding the warranty?


They'd likely put down "owner-supplied oil" and leave it to you to prove/disprove the oil was correct. If you supplied the oil for them to install, you chose to use that oil. All they're doing is installing it for you. So it's no skin off their back to install Amsoil or RP. 

The likelihood of a oil-related failure, as long as a full synthetic API SN or better 5w-30 is used and changed regularly as outlined other places on this board, is quite small. The oil makers know that, and GM knows that. The lubrication failures that result are usually from running the oil too long, or running the wrong oil for the application. Seeing how the Cruze uses readily-available oil, finding suitable oil to change with should be a non-issue.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

rmass09 said:


> According to Valvoline their synpower oil is dexos approved Valvoline and the GM dexos Specification


Not "approved," rather they state that it meets the dexos specifications. Most likely true, too.

But I had the same misconception a year ago. I saw dexos printed on the bottle of Valvoline and assumed it was approved because of that. Once I learned more about the dexos branding, I realized that Valvoline is engaging in some deceptive marketing by displaying the dexos term on their products. how many people would bother to learn about the licensing of the dexos brand?



Starks8 said:


> So would a Cruze owner get into trouble for using a oil such as Amsoil or RP? Since they are not on the list, would a dealership even be willing to put those two oils or other unlisted oils in the Cruze or would they decline due to not wanting to be responsible for voiding the warranty?


Federal law prohibits vehicle manufacturers from requiring owners to use a specific brand of parts for their cars. But the oil does need to meet the ILSAC GF-4 or ILSAC GF-5 specifications as stated in the owners manual. If the oil is below those standards, then there is a risk of the warranty being voided. And I think they would have to prove that oil was the cause of the problem.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Bunch of Amsoil haters on that link.

I believe Amsoil is fully dexos compliant, but they haven't subscribed to the certification/cost to put the logo on the bottle.

I'm sorry, I'll use Amsoil for sure over "Ecopower" or "Extreme Max", etc.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Bunch of Amsoil haters on that link.
> 
> I believe Amsoil is fully dexos compliant, but they haven't subscribed to the certification/cost to put the logo on the bottle.
> 
> I'm sorry, I'll use Amsoil for sure over "Ecopower" or "Extreme Max", etc.


The Dexos standard is not required by GM. It is the ILSAC GF-4 or ILSAC GF-5 that must be met. Amsoil meets that standard, as does virtually all other oils for gasoline engines. GM only recommends the Dexos standard.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GM states in the owner's manual to use licensed engine oils with the dexos1 approved certification mark. There is a warning that states "recommended engine oil or equivalent". The issue I see is that if GM decides to void a warranty based on engine oil you either need to show that you have always used dexos1 (changed at a dealership) or the oil you're using meets the dexos1 standard. It's easier to do the latter if you only use dexos1 certified oils. This list has doubled in size over the past year and I suspect it will continue to grow as other car manufacturers decide to require the same quality oil.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Ultimately, it's your car, use whatever oil you want. Just be ready for potential warranty hassle if using something other than a official dexos1 oil.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

I am using RP in my Cruze. I made sure to ask the dealership I bought it from if it was ok to use since it wasn't on the Dex1 list yet and was told I could use it without hesitation. I would use Mobil 1 if I didn't use RP in my LS4. This way I don't have to have two types of oil on hand, both use the 5w-30 grade. Yes, I asked specifically about the warranty and was told it was fine to use. This may not be the case with all dealers but mine said to go for it.


----------



## mreese (Dec 7, 2011)

It shows CarQuest which used to be an Ashland brand.........


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

I'm a fan of mobile1 extended life 5w-30. Any others use this?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> Interesting that Pennzoil Ultra isn't on the approved list.


I've read that Pennzoil opted not to pay to license Ultra because they already have Platinum licensed. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Since I became an Amsoil dealer, I decided to check this out for myself. All motor oils in the 5W-30 weight that I posted in the new thread are DEXOS1 approved.


----------



## LT2RS6M (Mar 18, 2014)

Link has changed

dexos1 Brands | GM


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

Tried the links with no luck,
Here appears to be an up to date list from GM.

dexos1 Brands | GM dexos® Licensing Program


----------



## White2013LT (Sep 30, 2016)

So, is the Center For Quality Assurance authorized by General Motors to recommend other oil brands? Or, is it some payola pay to play scheme to get manufacturers to pay up to get their name on the list?
They don't list AMZOIL, however go here and read AMZOIL's "Description" Signature 5w-30 (ASL)
http://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-produ...ature-series-100-percent-synthetic-motor-oil/
Brian


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

White2013LT said:


> So, is the Center For Quality Assurance authorized by General Motors to recommend other oil brands? Or, is it some payola pay to play scheme to get manufacturers to pay up to get their name on the list?
> They don't list AMZOIL, however go here and read AMZOIL's "Description" Signature 5w-30 (ASL)
> AMSOIL Signature Series 5W-30 Synthetic Motor Oil
> Brian


From what I read, The Dexos name is given to oil manufacturers who pass GMs QA tests for oil. They also have to pay licensing fees to put the Dexos logo on their packages. 

The newest list (Dexos 2) coming (September 2017) is here:
dexos2™ Brands | GM dexosContact dexos® Licensing Program


----------



## Toocruze (Nov 26, 2017)

Walmart oil is ok'ed


----------

